# Shop Chair Tip



## PHPaul (Mar 3, 2020)

Do you have a rough wood or concrete floor in your shop?  Difficult if not impossible to roll a chair or creeper across it?

My basement floor is 70-odd years old and wasn't finished beyond hand troweling to begin with.  Rougher than a cob and the computer chair I use at my hobby bench was nearly impossible to roll across it.  It got bad enough that it was just easier to stand up, drag the chair to where I wanted it and sit down again.  Aggravating.

A guy on a gun board I hang out on pointed me at these polyurethane roller blade casters.  5 minute job to pop out the old casters and pop these in.  

Now, even with my fat behind sitting in it, one push with my toe will scoot me all the way across the room.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 3, 2020)

Just scoot slowly.   
Had a tech in a lab scoot his stool back and it caught on something on the floor and he crack his head open pretty good.
Then ES&H came along and did what they had to do, order the removal of casters from the lab stools. 
They weren't that high of stools, midway between a desk chair and a high bar stool size.


----------



## PHPaul (Mar 3, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Just scoot slowly.
> Had a tech in a lab scoot his stool back and it caught on something on the floor and he crack his head open pretty good.
> Then ES&H came along and did what they had to do, order the removal of casters from the lab stools.
> They weren't that high of stools, midway between a desk chair and a high bar stool size.



Indeed.  First time I tried it out, I gave a mighty shove expecting little improvement.  Had to think quick to stop myself from crashing into a 1:64 farm diorama I've spent most of the Winter building.


----------

